# South Bend, IN - 8'2" Boss DXT



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Up for sale is one year old 8'2" DXT. Comes with your choice handheld or joystick controller. $4200. Have a 99-07 and up Ford used mount and harness for $300 if you buy plow.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Up for sale is one year old 8'2" DXT. Comes with your choice handheld or joystick controller. $4200. Have a 99-07 and up Ford used mount and harness for $300 if you buy plow.
> 
> View attachment 183642
> 
> ...


Looks nice. What year is the plow?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> Looks nice. What year is the plow?


"Up for sale is _*one year old*_ 8'2" DXT"


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> "Up for sale is _*one year old*_ 8'2" DXT"


I'm old and not wearing glasses.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> I'm old and not wearing glasses.


Since he didn't specify what year we are in now, I can see how it could be misleading. Sneaky South Bend people.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> "Up for sale is _*one year old*_ 8'2" DXT"


Didn't Boss start to put LED lights on plows last season or the previous?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Didn't Boss start to put LED lights on plows last season or the previous?


previous. So he probably meant 1 year-_ish
_
Could also have been a left-over. I still have at least one with the old headlights sitting around here brand new even though it's now "2 years old"


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Does it have a born date?

Best used by?

Expiration date?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> Does it have a born date?
> 
> Best used by?
> 
> Expiration date?


No, no, and no.

You can call BOSS with the serial # to find out the build date, but unlike DD plows, they don't specify it anywhere on the plow.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

**reminder** this is a for sale thread...if not interested in the item for sale, no need to post an opinion


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> previous. So he probably meant 1 year-_ish
> _
> Could also have been a left-over. I still have at least one with the old headlights sitting around here brand new even though it's now "2 years old"


So, my question was valid?
I do have some interest in it. I need a new blade for my ferd.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> So, my question was valid?
> I do have some interest in it. I need a new blade for my ferd.


For the price and condition it's a good deal, the original cutting edge is in great shape and looks to have aboot 2.5" or so to go before new edges are needed.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> For the price and condition it's a good deal, the original cutting edge is in great shape and looks to have aboot 2.5" or so to go before new edges are needed.


Agreed. Gotta get the old ferd in good working condition 1st. New bed, tranny lines, etc. I've got more ideas than time, unfortunately.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Agreed. Gotta get the old ferd in good working condition 1st. New bed, tranny lines, etc. I've got more ideas than time, unfortunately.


To curb the mass hysteria let me rephrase has one season of use... Was possibly 2/3 yr old left over... I believe led's could be up to 3yrs old on DXT's... @cwren2472 ?

And yes it's Kate Upton nice....


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> let me rephrase has one season of use...


See? Sneaky South Benders, just like I said



Ajlawn1 said:


> I believe led's could be up to 3yrs old on DXT's


They switched to LEDs across the board for all models in the same year. I'm pretty sure this coming season is the third where they were standard.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> And yes it's Kate Upton nice....


That's a pretty good analogy.Thumbs Up


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

And yes it's Kate Upton nice....[/QUOTE]

Less usage?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> And yes it's Kate Upton nice....


Less usage?[/QUOTE]
Low mileage is a plus when you'll be plowing all night, it'll also breaks in to how you plow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

The truth is slowlyyyyyy coming out, it shall set up free.......


Free bump for a good deal.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Up for sale is one year old 8'2" DXT. Comes with your choice handheld or joystick controller. $4200. Have a 99-07 and up Ford used mount and harness for $300 if you buy plow.
> 
> View attachment 183642
> 
> ...


 Could you put your old buddy Fred on the installment plan? Lol Just kidding nice set up.


----------

